# Bought a house full of cars (is there a market or interest for them)..please help!!!



## Whattodothwiththesecars (Feb 26, 2020)

*I know the primary interest here is in the process and actual building of kits, but is there a market for built kits (I already referred him to a local auction house and ebay type venues). Do kit bashers buy them for instance?

Milton Fox Racing
Super Moderator*


Hey, so I recently bought a house with all the belongings in it. There is a room full of cars. Most of them are assemble cars from kits. Are they worth anything? They’re all from the 60’s-90’s. He has some metal which are easy to price. I just have no idea where to start with the others.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I noticed the Texas business card in the last photo and would suggest finding a local auction house that does estate sales to move all the things you dont want to keep or deal with yourselves. This would be the fastest way to deal with everything. You probably wouldnt get full value but that would be offset by what your time and effort to do it alone would take. Here is a link to a group of threads on selling off collections - just substitute model kit for diecast as you read them.









So, I want to sell my inherited collection...


Been meaning to do this for awhile now and might as well get started. Here you will find a collection of threads of people who re-find their childhood collection, inherited one from a family member, friend or have found a blow out lot at a garage sale/storage unit auction. Most often they also...




www.hobbytalk.com





You might try searching the values for just model kit cars assembled like you did for the metal ones. Add the make and model and year if you known as you search.

I am also going to move this to the model kits section and re title it for input to the market or interest level for these.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I took a closer look at each model and didnt notice any that would be a dealer promotional item - they would have the car make and model name and model maker name embossed in the base if they were.

Some of the older cars look interesting and most look like they were just assembled and not painted or detailed so to kit bashers and customizers they may hold some interest as parts or starting points for customs.

Good luck with the moving these along.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you decide to list them for sale here. We have a section for doing that as well.









Model Kits Auctions, Buy, Sell, Swap or Trades


Member posts to their auction links and items for sell, swap or trade and wanted to buy




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## Ole Weird Wade (Oct 2, 2019)

The fellow sure wasn't a painter. I can't offer much more to suggest than MFR did. As you realized, the prebuilt diecast cars are relatively easy to price and there may or may not be gem or two in there. I don't see built-up kits going for much on eBay very often. Usually when one does bring much it's been built and painted by a well known modeling expert. If what you photographed is all of it, I think I would put most of the built kits into one or two lots and sell try to sell them together. Those two larger scale cars might be worth a bit more, though. Remember that on eBay, fixed price sales tend to bring more sales revenue than auctions in most cases. Most people don't realize that, starting auctions very low and getting disappointing end prices.


----------

